# Frostsichere Plastikbehälter



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ich in der Technikecke poste kann das nur eines bedeuten: Reines Unwissen   

Die Ecke habe ich gewählt, weil ja sicherlich von Euch schon ein paar eigene Filter gebastelt haben und dafür ja sicherlich auch *frostsichere Plastikbehälter* genommen haben.

Ich will zwar kein Filter bauen, aber möchte gerne ein Plastikgefäß in die Erde verbuddeln (evtl. auch auf der Erde stehen lassen) und - dieses wird auch im Winter mit Wasser befüllt sein - zumindestens etwas.

Frage: Kann man da so ganz stinknormale Regentonnen aus dem Gartenbaucenter nehmen - 200 l Fässer kosten da keine 10 Euro oder muß man was spezielles nehmen?

200 Liter sind Minimum - soll eine Art Wasserreservoir werden für meinen Kinderwasserspielplatz!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

jepp,

da funzt solange der behälter nicht ganz verschlossen ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

ähm - warum darf der Behälter net verschlossen sein? Bei mir wäre er auf jeden Fall verschlossen - mit so einer Abdeckung, die eh mit dabei ist und vermutlich wäre das Ganze auch in der Erde eingebuddelt ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne

mein Opa hat immer über den Winter ein Stück Holz in die Tonne getan,  die er nicht leeren konnte. Da ist nie eine zerfroren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

hallo susanne,

der behälter vom material gesehen ist fast immer frostsicher
ABER eis dehnt sich aus und kann das behältniss sprengen - am besten im winter entleeren - falls das nicht möglich ist reden wir weiter  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

allllso - das ist so .... ich hab ja schon eine Regentonne und die entleere ich immer und stell sie in den Keller, weil ich ja weiß, dass Eis sich dehnt etc. ..... aber bei der Variante für den Wasserspielplatz wird es ja einen Ablauf zu dem Wasserreservoir geben und somit wird natürlich auch im Herbst oder Winter dort wieder Wasser reinlaufen, zudem werde ich es nie ganz entleert bekommen sondern maximal halt bis auf ein paar cm und mit dem nachlaufenden Wasser wird da auch schnell wieder voll und ich will ja net vor jedem Frost wieder in die Tonne reinklettern - zudem wollte ich - wenn möglich - über den Deckel auch Erdreich geben und die Tonne gar nimmer sehen. Deswegen wärs mir ja so lieb, wenn ich da eine frostsichere Sache hätte..

... reden wir jetzt weiter    - mich würds freuen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Ob das Holz von Willis Opa hilft?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

ich denke wenn die komplett in die erde kommt wird sie so schnell nicht durchfrieren.
ich habe bei mir auf der terasse eine regentonne die eine steinform hat. auch mit deckel. diese hatte ich vergessen zu entleeren und die ist immer noch heile obwohl sie total durchgefroren war.
da war sie wohl ein bischen rund aber sonst  
wie wäre es denn sonst mit betonringe so wie ein straßenschacht?


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

hallo susanne,

auch kein problem - wie ein holzstab wirkt weiß ich leider nicht - aber ich habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit luftpolsterfolie gemacht - einfach im winter einen knäuel reinhängen - die luftpolster gefrieren nicht und sind bei bedarf wenn sich das eis dehnt ein puffer für die ausdehnung.

@ galrian 

mit betonringen wird die sache aber sehr aufwändig - desweiteren haben die keinen boden  :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne

das mit dem Holz machen wir auch bei den Gefäßen die im Winter mit Wasser gefüllt sind. Uns ist noch keine Regentonne kaputt gegangen. Also das mit dem Holz funktioniert schon.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Tips - jetzt werd ich mal schauen, ob ich die Tonne so einbauen werd, dass man den Deckel noch aufmachen kann oder ob nicht. Wenn nicht werde ich auf jeden Fall diese Luftpolstergeschichte reintun - weil die kann ja das ganze Jahr/Jahre drinbleiben. Ich muß auch mal schauen, wie weit ich die Tonne dann im Herbst leerpumpen kann mit der Schwengelpumpe - werd heute mal in Baumarkt gehen und mir eine schnappen ;-)


----------

